# RIP Macintosh



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your Macintosh. Hugs going your way.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Mac. Run like the wind.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your lost. You came to the right group to help you through things. Many of us have lost their Golden babies too.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Macintosh.....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Macintosh.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It was not you who found him, it was Macintosh who found you, as he knew it is going to be his place in your heart. I am sorry.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy. He sounds like really wonderful dog and it sounds like you made his last few days quite special. Would love to see pictures of him if you want to share. Take care of yourself.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you lost Mac, it sounds as if he was a very special dog. Lots of people here understand your pain, it's so difficult losing a best friend  It sounds as if you made his last few days very special doing all the things he loved.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Macintosh, the time we have with them is never enough, oh if only it could be forever.

I hope in time you are able to share your happy memories of your time together

Run free and sleep softly Macintosh


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Mac
I am so sorry for your lost of Macintosh. Most of us have been there and we know that there isn't much we can say to ease the pain. RIP in Macintosh and play with my Katie at the Bridge.


Mike


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear you lost Macintosh, but it is so obvious that the love you shared will be forever in your heart.

Run softly at the Bridge, Macintosh


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Macintosh*

My heart goes out to you on losing Macintosh.
You can tell from your story what a loving relationship you both had.
He is watching over you!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, it is so hard saying goodbye, i can tell he was loved,so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Macintosh. I know he was a wonderful and very special boy. My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Run free, play hard, sleep softly Macintosh.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

RIP Macintosh. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose a loved one.


----------



## Golden Red Peppers (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so, so sorry that Macintosh is no longer with you.  I have tears on my face for you. I've been there and I understand how hard it is.
You are obviously such a good family for Goldens. 
Thank you for giving him a wonderful life.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

So sorry about your Mac.. It must have been very difficult for you... Prayers going your way.. RIP dear Mac...


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words it really does help to talk about it with other people who feel the same way you do. I have uploaded a "few" pictures of Macintosh to photo bucket there are some other albums of puppy pictures and I will be loading some more of him from sunday night and monday of his nose etc. 
Macintosh pictures by dragstang83 - Photobucket
Pictures by dragstang83 - Photobucket


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry, rest in peace, Macintosh.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Mac


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about Macintosh. It sounds like he had a great life with you and was loved very much. Thank you for uploading the photos. He was a very handsome boy.


----------



## frameart (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your sad loss, I had to make the same dreadful decision two days before you. I grieve and share your pain with you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the pictures. He was a beautiful boy. My favorite is the one where he's wearing a cone but still has a ball in his mouth.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.. Macintosh was a beautiful boy. RIP sweet boy


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

frameart said:


> So sorry for your sad loss, I had to make the same dreadful decision two days before you. I grieve and share your pain with you.


It's so heartbreaking to read all the stories but you still see all the love and joy these wonderful dogs bring into our lives. Yes it was a horrible day but one that was needed to be made so he could be comfortable. 



OutWest said:


> I love the pictures. He was a beautiful boy. My favorite is the one where he's wearing a cone but still has a ball in his mouth.


That was after he was attacked by ants one day that I didn't know happened till 11pm at night he was scratching his nose like crazy. He didn't let anything keep him from playing. He had to wear the cone for 3 weeks and he hit that thing on everything but we still played ball and had a good time.




I thank everyone for the wonderful about my Macintosh. I really enjoyed the time he spent with me and my family. He had such a great golden temperament. This is why we kept a puppy of his. I did post pictures of him from sunday and monday before we went to the vet. My wife didn't take any pictures of him once his nose started to deteriorate as we didn't want to remember him that way. He was still a pretty boy but better to have memories of his good times. He was my best friend and do really miss him. Some days are better than others. It's been a week already.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Good thoughts are going out to you...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of Macintosh. It sure sounds like you made his last days special. Never is easy to say good-bye. He will always be in your heart!! RIP sweet Macintosh!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Macintosh. Godspeed sweet Macintosh


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Macintosh was a beautiful boy. It hurts so much to say goodbye, even when we have no choice. This is our last loving thing we can do for them. My comfort is that I know my Buddy, your Macintosh, and all the other wonderful fur babies written about on this Rainbow Bridge forum are at peace, no longer in pain and discomfort, waiting for us when it's finally our time to be with them once again. Hugs for you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. He's at the Rainbow Bridge having a good time. You'll see him again.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's so hard to lose them and they take a little piece of your heart with them.
Mac was a beautiful boy and sure sounds like someone I would have liked to know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MacIntosh*

MacIntosh

I love all of your pics of him, what a beautiful boy.
You will see his again at the Rainbow Bridge.
I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear greeted him.
Love this pic of MacIntosh and the Snowman!!


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks he didn't really want to sit by it so he was barking most of the time so it took a few tries to get a decent one. I still have good and bad days. He was such a big part of my life.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, cancer is such a horrible thing, it takes our loved ones sooner then what we want. I lost my oldest golden to bone cancer on March 19th. I feel your pain and my heart goes out to you..


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a handsome boy he was. So sad to read the news. What a special friend he was. Saying goodbye is always so hard. My thoughts go out to you.

I'm Still Here 

Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 

Author Unknown.....


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. We all feel it every time we read these posts. He is free of pain, and running like the wind. There will come a time when he will stop running, perk his ears up, and come running to you...

Pat


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks and today has been one of the toughest for me. As I took Evan and Dakota for a walk to go swimming but there were people fishing at our normal spot so we had to keep walking and it was my first visit to the meadow where I last played with him and it was fun to watch the 2 of them play I missed Macintosh so much that I could see all of our last hour we got to play. I keep thinking maybe I missed something maybe there was something more I could of done to help him.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Macretriever said:


> Tomorrow will be 2 weeks and today has been one of the toughest for me. As I took Evan and Dakota for a walk to go swimming but there were people fishing at our normal spot so we had to keep walking and it was my first visit to the meadow where I last played with him and it was fun to watch the 2 of them play I missed Macintosh so much that I could see all of our last hour we got to play. I keep thinking maybe I missed something maybe there was something more I could of done to help him.


Mac, you did all that you could of. Please don't play the what if game it will just eat you alive. All of us that have lost a heart dog has played that same game and no good comes of it. I know how hard it is and how you think things are a little better, than you will either do or see something that will remind you of Mac. Its been6 months since I had to put Katie down and it still hurts and I still shed tears when I see something that reminds me of her. It gets better a little at a time and Im just thankful that I had her for nine years. Do I still miss her? Yes more than you know but she can still make me smile when I remember all of the good times we had together. Please try to remember that Mac would want you to remember all of the great times you had when she was still with you. You will have good days and bad days, the simplest thing will remind you of Mac and will make you cry for quite a while.

Mike


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hugs. It's so hard to lose one we love.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've looked at Mac's photos, he was beautiful. I am very sorry for your loss, but there was nothing more you could do. I know it is hard to come to the peace and acceptance, we all traveled that road. All these firsts after the loss are very painful and sad reminder that life goes on, but part of your heart is missing. Hope the time passing and having the other two around will help in healing. 

Goldens take your heart, and cherish it … 
they walk with it, and sleep with it, 
and they will never let it out of their sight …
and when it’s their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by ...
And leave a piece for you to remember them by … 

Author unknown

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Macintosh.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

I have up and down days still. I really miss him being right there calm and ready to go or do whatever I am going to do. He trusted me in everything we did. He was our alerting protector but as gentle as they come...will never forget him eating a 1/4" piece of bologna out of a 2yo little girls hand not even touching her while her mom about died. He loved kids and came from a family with a young girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just read this. I'm so sorry for your loss and the ache in your heart. He was a wonderful companion and friend.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry about your loss of Mac. I know how painful and empty you feel as we are feeling the loss of our precious angel Emmy. We lost her on 4/23 to intramuscular hemangiosarcoma. I seem to be on the verge of tears daily and the smallest thing reduces me to tears. Maybe our 2 have met each other at the Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Macretriever said:


> Tomorrow will be 2 weeks and today has been one of the toughest for me. As I took Evan and Dakota for a walk to go swimming but there were people fishing at our normal spot so we had to keep walking and it was my first visit to the meadow where I last played with him and it was fun to watch the 2 of them play I missed Macintosh so much that I could see all of our last hour we got to play. I keep thinking maybe I missed something maybe there was something more I could of done to help him.


I completely understand and feel your pain. I'm so sorry! It took us a month to be able to walk on the beach where our Di loved to go. It is still so very raw for you. I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Macintosh! Hugs to you at this tragic time.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't believe it's been a month already. It still feels like yesterday he was right here. He was our protector dog. My wife is a little nervous now when I got anywhere as he was a big dog who watched everything and people paid attention to him.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you as it's been a month since you lost Mac, the first month milestone is a tough one. It's so very difficult to cope with losing a best friend  Goldens are such special dogs! We understand your pain.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

It seems surreal sometimes doesn't it? When our Buddy passed I think we were in a fog for a long time. Our routine had changed, since our day revolved not only around our schedules, but his too. After almost 6 months without him, we are still adjusting. I know in my heart I will miss him forever, but I also thank God he shared his life with us, and we celebrate that. Time helps, but our hearts don't forget that easily. Wishing you comfort and peace.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

A month gone by, it makes you wonder how life goes on without them in your life. I'm sure he's with you and watching out for you. Everyone on this forum, especially those whose babies have already gone to the 'Bridge' have those feelings of "what ifs" and "did I miss something", including me.
I thought those feelings would never fade, but they very gradually do. He was a gorgeous golden and how lucky are we all, that they choose us to be their life companions.
My prayers are with you, that time will help heal the big hole in your heart & lives. Take care. x


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

After a little over 6 weeks I finally cleaned the hallway by our bedroom where Mac slept to stay out of the way and had his nose drippings all over. I really didn't want to because it was a reminder of my dog I miss so much. But I know it needed done. I still have not had a day I didn't cry over him being gone. I go out to his resting place every night and say goodnight. He never left my side and it's something I truly miss. If dad was there he knew it would be ok and never let anything bother him.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww....that is so sad. It's hard to part with the visual proof that he was really there.

I hope he sends you another Golden in need when he thinks you are ready.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> Awwww....that is so sad. It's hard to part with the visual proof that he was really there.
> 
> I hope he sends you another Golden in need when he thinks you are ready.



I have his son and the mom still so the house is still busy and full of golden love. Just not the same without him. He was so much of my life. I can still hear his excited bark when I would come home. What I would give to hear it again...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just now seeing this--so sorry for your loss. McIntosh was a beautiful boy that gave you his love and his loyalty. Hopefully all of those memories that are now bringing tears will start to bring you smiles. Trite, yes, but time does help heal our hearts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel your pain. It has been a year and two weeks for me. I still think of my Buddy every day. His nose prints are still on the living room window, he used to sit there and wait for his mom to come home. I still miss him so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

My Heart goes out to you.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

We found out Emma your little girl will be having a brother in June. I wish you would still be here to meet him. It's almost been 10 months, but it feels like just yesterday you were here.


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

I am three weeks into saying goodbye to my beloved Kodiak. Your dedication to Macintosh is a wonderful story. I found preparing a memorial website for Kodiak cathartic. But this remains a painful period.
*******************************************************


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Your Mac was a noble looking fellow, there is no gold like gold. They stay in your heart forever.


----------

